# 2 KW Netzteil! Netzteil mit >1500w gesucht?!



## zombiewars (19. Januar 2012)

Hallo ans Forum,

habe eine etwas außergewöhnliche Frage bzw ein Anliegen : 
Und zwar will ich mir einen Highend Rechner dieses Jahr zs stellen... dafür wird ein extremes Netzteil gebraucht .
Habe schon gegoogelt aber bis auf ein paar Berichte von der Ces 07 / 08 über das Thermaltake Thoughpower 2000W leider nichts gefunden. (Denke mal wurde nie released bzw. produziert?)

Ich würde gerne wenn möglich ein größeres Netzteil als 1500w haben, mindestens aber so 1700w am besten natürlich 2KW  oder auch mehr, was aber auch nich großartig mehr als 500€ kostet (keine Server Netzteile für 1500€ ) 

Wollte deshalb fragen ob jemand weiß ob es überhaupt solche Netzteile gibt, und wenn ja wo ich sie herbekomme??? 
Zusätlich ob jemand weiß wie viel ein 1500w netzteil mehr an strom ziehen kann? (abgesehen jetzt von der Effizenz)

Schon mal Danke und freundliche Grüße 
Robin


----------



## MR.Chaos (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: 2 KW Netzteil !!!! Netzteil mit >1500w gesucht???!!*

Enermax MaxRevo
ist n 1500 Watt


----------



## Abductee (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: 2 KW Netzteil !!!! Netzteil mit >1500w gesucht???!!*

welche komponenten werden damit versorgt?


----------



## Thallassa (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: 2 KW Netzteil !!!! Netzteil mit >1500w gesucht???!!*

Mich würde eher interessieren, wozu du so ein NT brauchst? Das Maxrevo mit 1500W wäre mir das momentan am stärksten bekannte...Für den Desktop ATX-Markt versteht sich

Was sind denn die geplanten Komponenten? Selbst mit nem stark übertakteten i7 und 2 ASUS MARS II reichen 1500 eigentlich lockerst, mir fällt jetzt nichts viel größeres ein.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: 2 KW Netzteil !!!! Netzteil mit >1500w gesucht???!!*

Genau nenne erstmal die Hardware die verbaut werden soll, E Herd, Microwelle und Co zählen aber nicht


----------



## zombiewars (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: 2 KW Netzteil !!!! Netzteil mit >1500w gesucht???!!*

Erstmal danke dass sich so schnell einer meldet  

Ja ich weiß es ist übertrieben hochzehn  
aber spiele mit dem gedanken ein dual cpu board wie das EVGA SR2 (nachfolger für sockel 2011) und 3-bis 4 next gen(nvidia 680) karten
zu verbauen . da es mir das cosmos 2 angetan hat und ich nicht 2 netzteile verbauen kann, brauche ich so ein übertriebenes netzteil.

da ich natürlich auch cpu(´s) und graka´s übertakten werde und ne wakü verbauen will.


----------



## Thallassa (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: 2 KW Netzteil !!!! Netzteil mit >1500w gesucht???!!*



zombiewars schrieb:


> Erstmal danke dass sich so schnell einer meldet
> 
> Ja ich weiß es ist übertrieben hochzehn
> aber spiele mit dem gedanken ein dual cpu board wie das EVGA SR2 (nachfolger für sockel 2011) und 3-bis 4 next gen(nvidia 680) karten
> ...


 
Nö, brauchst du finde ich nicht, 1500 reichen ^^ Das von dir beschriebene System sollte schlimmstenfalls 1300W fressen.
Eh, ne schmarrn, also wen man mal davon ausgeht dass die next-gen-Nvidias so um die 220 - 250 Watt fressen sollten, und dual CPU, wenn du alles stark übertaktest plus Wakü...Sollte reichen, ganz sicher wäre ich mir da aber nicht. Allerdings ists auch noch ne Weile hin, bis Kepler kommt.


----------



## Bambusbar (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: 2 KW Netzteil !!!! Netzteil mit >1500w gesucht???!!*

*Enermax Platimax 1500W
*


----------



## MR.Chaos (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: 2 KW Netzteil !!!! Netzteil mit >1500w gesucht???!!*

was hast du denn vor bei der nasa zu arbeiten?? oder wie? die haben heutzutage solche pcs wenn nicht besser   
die wirst du in den nächsten 5 jahren nicht auslasten können deine CPUS usw 
n I7 reicht


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: 2 KW Netzteil !!!! Netzteil mit >1500w gesucht???!!*

Mir erschließt sich grad das Nutzungsverhalten nicht, auch müßte man den Stromverbrauch aller Bauteile kennen bevor man was sagt. Mal grob geschätzt wären es bei 4 Karten vielleicht ca 1400W im Worst Case


----------



## zombiewars (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: 2 KW Netzteil !!!! Netzteil mit >1500w gesucht???!!*

naja wenn man die cpu´s so auf 4.5 bis 5ghz übertaktet dann die gpus nochmal dann wird dass schon knapp mit 1500w zumal ich auch extrem viele anschlüsse brauch!!!.....


----------



## Bambusbar (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: 2 KW Netzteil !!!! Netzteil mit >1500w gesucht???!!*

Ach, einfach 4 GTX580 Classified reingeballert, 1,225V auf jede Karte und schon kann man dem Stromzähler beim Tanzen zugucken


----------



## zombiewars (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: 2 KW Netzteil !!!! Netzteil mit >1500w gesucht???!!*

betriebn werden sollen 3 3D monitore das heißt eine auflösung von 5760x 1080 in 3D !!! deswegen auch die 3-4 grakas....


----------



## DOcean (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: 2 KW Netzteil !!!! Netzteil mit >1500w gesucht???!!*

einfach 2 St mit 1500W nehmen fertig...

beide koppeln und gut is...


----------



## elohim (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: 2 KW Netzteil !!!! Netzteil mit >1500w gesucht???!!*

jap, einfach 2 Netzteile!
da sollte man schon hinkommen.

Über 1500W gibts sonst nix.


----------



## zombiewars (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: 2 KW Netzteil !!!! Netzteil mit >1500w gesucht???!!*

wirklich keine möglichkeiten ??? will ungern das silverstone TJ11 kaufen ..... keine möglichkeit im cosmos 2 zwei netzteile zu verbauen..
muss doch was geben ? weiß jemand irgendwas über dass damals vorgestellte thermaltake thoughpower 2000w??


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: 2 KW Netzteil !!!! Netzteil mit >1500w gesucht???!!*

Dann bau eins außerhalb hin, das nur die Grafikkarten versorgt.


----------



## Softy (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: 2 KW Netzteil !!!! Netzteil mit >1500w gesucht???!!*

Passen nicht ins Enermax Fulmo GT 2 Netzteile?

Ich würde 2x das hier nehmen: Seasonic Platinum Series 1000W ATX 2.3 (SS-1000XP) (semi-passiv)


----------



## MR.Chaos (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: 2 KW Netzteil !!!! Netzteil mit >1500w gesucht???!!*

schau mal nach dem 
mozart tx - Google Search


----------



## zombiewars (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: 2 KW Netzteil !!!! Netzteil mit >1500w gesucht???!!*

außerhalb is kacke und die beiden gehäuse sagen mir auch nicht zu. 
aber danke für die vorschläge


----------



## Softy (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: 2 KW Netzteil !!!! Netzteil mit >1500w gesucht???!!*

Vllt ein Xigmatek Elysium in PC-Gehäuse | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: 2 KW Netzteil !!!! Netzteil mit >1500w gesucht???!!*



Softy schrieb:


> Passen nicht ins Enermax Fulmo GT 2 Netzteile?
> 
> Ich würde 2x das hier nehmen: Seasonic Platinum Series 1000W ATX 2.3 (SS-1000XP) (semi-passiv)


 
Ja, da passt oben und unten eins rein.
Oben aber nur, wenn dort kein 420er Radi verbaut ist.


----------



## zombiewars (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: 2 KW Netzteil !!!! Netzteil mit >1500w gesucht???!!*

die gehäuse vorschläge sind lieb gemeint,
aber bin einfach vom coolermaster cosmos 2 angetan müsste wenn dann schon in die richtung gehn (Style eleganz und sehr viel platz). bin was gehäuse angeht eig auf dem neuesten stand kommen ja eh nich viele in frage.....
 zudem will ich eine extreme wakü verbauen ....und im cosmos 2 mit ein paar änderungen ließen sich locker 2-3  200 radiatoren verbauen + noch zusätlich 360 oder 240 radiator ...und dass bietet leider kein anderes gehäuse zur zeit.
also immernoch keine informationen bezüglich eines Netzteils?

hat jemand schon informationen zu dem kommendem evga 1500w netzteil?? viel max strom kann es liefern(dauerhaft) ?


----------



## Softy (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: 2 KW Netzteil !!!! Netzteil mit >1500w gesucht???!!*

Also, wenn Du auf 3 Monitoren spielen willst (von mir aus auch 3D), dann reichen 3x GTX680 wohl mehr als aus, und dann reicht auch ein Enermax Platimax 1500.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: 2 KW Netzteil !!!! Netzteil mit >1500w gesucht???!!*



zombiewars schrieb:


> (Style eleganz und sehr viel platz).


 
Tja, eben offensichtlich nicht genug Platz.


----------



## Zaucher (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: 2 KW Netzteil !!!! Netzteil mit >1500w gesucht???!!*

Jo nimm 2 Netzteile und koppel sie. Da wirst du noch viel Freude haben.

Auch wenn ich glaube dass du niemlas 2x 1500er brauchst. Das hab nicht mal ich benötigt.


----------



## zombiewars (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: 2 KW Netzteil !!!! Netzteil mit >1500w gesucht???!!*

@ softy : vllt bei aktuellen spielen ..aber bei neuen wohl eher nicht und ich bau mir keinen rechner für 4000€ um dann nach nem jahr schon zu wenig leistung zu haben  XD.

Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 Tri-CrossFire Graphics Card Review - Battlefield 3 musst nach unten scrollen da hat ein tri-cf von ner 7970 so um die 86fps im schnitt in 2D!!!! rechne ma mit 3D vllt 50 fps...

@zaucher würd gerne welche koppeln hab aber im cosmos 2 zum. keinen platz bzw. bin auch grad am überlegen was zu basteln....
wollte mal fragen ob du es geschafft hast auch mit 3x 6990 zu zocken?? oder ging dann nur windows ??? 
oder musstest du dir en treiber machen / bzw. kann man bei ati/nvidia 3 dual karten anfahren?
ging jetzt nur um die möglichkeit...mir is klar dass du 5 genommen hast 

weil dann wär ich sowieso für 3x  gtx 690  wenns geht ^^


----------



## True Monkey (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: 2 KW Netzteil !!!! Netzteil mit >1500w gesucht???!!*



zombiewars schrieb:


> aber spiele mit dem gedanken ein dual cpu board wie das EVGA SR2 (nachfolger für sockel 2011) und 3-bis 4 next gen(nvidia 680) karten
> zu verbauen . da es mir das cosmos 2 angetan hat und ich nicht 2 netzteile verbauen kann, brauche ich so ein übertriebenes netzteil.
> 
> da ich natürlich auch cpu(´s) und graka´s übertakten werde und ne wakü verbauen will.


 
Um das ganze hier mal auf den Boden der tatsachen zu führen .....auf Dual CPUs Boards passen nur Xeons und die sind* nicht* übertaktbar


----------



## zombiewars (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: 2 KW Netzteil !!!! Netzteil mit >1500w gesucht???!!*

@ true monkey 
das wusste ich nicht das xeons nicht übertaktbar sind.
 falls es doch nicht möglich sein sollte (ich hoffe es halt im moment) einen i7-3930K irgendwie draufzusetzen bzw. das er erkannt wird, wird es wohl natürlich nur ein "stink normales mainboard " (MSI BIG BANG XPOWER 2) werden.

trotzdem is aufgrund der grafikkarten( noch kein verbrauch bekannt) abzuwarten ob ein 1,5kw netzteil reicht . und ich würde mir halt gerne ein größeres holen..... 
weiß eig niemand was über das evga 1,5KW netzteil?


----------



## LisaxX (19. Januar 2012)

Darf ich mir deinen Goldesel mal ausleihen?


----------



## zombiewars (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: 2 KW Netzteil !!!! Netzteil mit >1500w gesucht???!!*

@ lisaxx hab auch keinen goldesel  
muss dafür hart arbeiten gehn (Gas-Wasser-******* )


----------



## AeroX (19. Januar 2012)

Wenn aber das 1,5kw Netzteil reicht brauchst du kein größeres. Bezüglich dem Evga solltest du Onkel google mal fragen


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: 2 KW Netzteil !!!! Netzteil mit >1500w gesucht???!!*



zombiewars schrieb:


> falls es doch nicht möglich sein sollte (ich hoffe es halt im moment) einen i7-3930K irgendwie draufzusetzen bzw. das er erkannt wird, wird es wohl natürlich nur ein "stink normales mainboard "



Nur Xeon laufen auf Multi Sockel Boards, die Desktop CPUs sind nicht dafür gedacht.



True Monkey schrieb:


> Um das ganze hier mal auf den Boden der tatsachen zu führen .....auf Dual CPUs Boards passen nur Xeons und die sind* nicht* übertaktbar



Was ist mit Übertaktung per Bus Takt?
Viele Xeon Käufer wollen doch den taktarmen 8 Kerner übertakten.


----------



## True Monkey (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: 2 KW Netzteil !!!! Netzteil mit >1500w gesucht???!!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was ist mit Übertaktung per Bus Takt?
> Viele Xeon Käufer wollen doch den taktarmen 8 Kerner übertakten.


 
Das was so zu holen ist macht sich aber nicht im Stromverbrauch bemerkbar und dem TE ging es ja um das NT


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: 2 KW Netzteil !!!! Netzteil mit >1500w gesucht???!!*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Das was so zu holen ist macht sich aber nicht im Stromverbrauch bemerkbar und dem TE ging es ja um das NT


 
Du schreibst aber, dass man Xeon im Dual Sockel Brett nicht übertakten kann und daher interessiert mich, wie du das genau meinst.
Also gar nicht, wie den Xeon beim 1155 oder halt übern Bus Takt und Stripes, wie den 3820?


----------



## zombiewars (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: 2 KW Netzteil !!!! Netzteil mit >1500w gesucht???!!*

Also da es anscheinend keine infos bzw. keine netzteile um die 2KW für den Desktop Bereich gibt, werde ich wohl oder übel mir etwas überlegen müssen und 2 netzteile koppeln... hab mal geschaut und von den bisherigen netzteilen find ich alle bis auf das corsair ax1200w (hab ich zur zeit) nich so berauschend..entweder zu wenige 8polige PCI-e anschlüsse oder zu extrem vollgepackte kabelbäume. das einzigste was für mich wohl in frage kommen wird ist wohl 
1.Ein 2. Corsair AX 1200W wobei das selbst dann knapp werden wird mit den anschlüssen (Bsp. GTX 580 Classified Hydro Copper--2x8pol. + 1x6pol.--  oder Classified Ultra -- 3x 8pol. anschluss--)   ODER 

2.  2 dieser Monster....wobei der Kostenfaktor auch noch eine rolle spielt.      EVGA 1500W
EVGA mit neuem 1500Watt Netzteil für Enthusiasten


Falls doch noch jemand was hat wär ich nicht abgeneigt :p


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: 2 KW Netzteil !!!! Netzteil mit >1500w gesucht???!!*

Das Corsair AX 1200 ist aber auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.


----------



## True Monkey (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: 2 KW Netzteil !!!! Netzteil mit >1500w gesucht???!!*

SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd.- ST1500

wäre mein Favorit


----------



## Patentblau V (19. Januar 2012)

News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE


----------



## zombiewars (19. Januar 2012)

qualitativ ist das corsair eig sehr hochwertig .... mir gefällt halt einfach dass jeder PCI-e anschluss einen extra strang hat sowie die 2 CPU 8-pin anschlüsse... und ich nicht 2 pci-e anschlüsse nur an einem kabelstrang habe... sowie bei den sata´s wie teilweise beim enermax.........es geht rein ums verlegen der kabel ... 
da können alle anderen netzteile nicht wirklich mithalten.... auch nicht das silverstone.


----------



## True Monkey (19. Januar 2012)

Ich habe dir nur eins empfohlen was ich im einsatz habe zu solche zwecke wie er dir vorschwebt 



> mir gefällt halt einfach dass jeder PCI-e anschluss einen extra strang hat sowie die 2 CPU 8-pin anschlüsse


 
genau darum habe ich ja das silverstone


----------



## zombiewars (19. Januar 2012)

@ true monkey 

generell klar  

aber wenn ichs nich missverstehe sind die 4x 6-pin anschlüsse nur auf 2 stränge aufgeteilt... die 4x 8-pin anschlüsse jeweils auf einen. 
SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd.- ST1500


----------



## True Monkey (19. Januar 2012)

ich muss gestehen das ich mehr wie ein silverstone habe und alle kabel davon in einer kiste liegen habe.

beim zeus waren einzelne 6er dabei und wenn ich beim link auf das Kabel pic schaue sieht das 6er auch wie ein einzelnes aus.
Aber irritiert bin ich auch von der längenangabe (550/150) 

muss morgen mal in der werkstatt nachschauen was bei dem dabei war


----------

